# Bianchi prototype spotted at RVV?



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Bianchi prototype spotted at RVV*

Check the frame Flecha is on here:

Flecha hunts down some amateurs on the Koppenberg Photos | Cyclingnews.com
Juan Antonio Flecha (Vacansoleil) shows the tourists how it's done on the Koppenberg Photos | Cyclingnews.com

Could look like a 1.125/1.5" headset. The chain stays don't look like anything I've seen before on a Bianchi, and the brake bridge is rather substantial. Looks like a 27.2mm seat post too.

Is it the _Infinito+1_?


----------



## jaf156 (Dec 19, 2009)

*2014 Bianchi Infinito confirmed*



kbwh said:


> Check the frame Flecha is on here:
> 
> Flecha hunts down some amateurs on the Koppenberg Photos | Cyclingnews.com
> Juan Antonio Flecha (Vacansoleil) shows the tourists how it's done on the Koppenberg Photos | Cyclingnews.com
> ...


Confirmation with photo's on Bikeradar, at

New Bianchi Infinito Spotted At Tour Of Flanders - BikeRadar


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My next frame.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Yes, new Infinito gets officially unveiled tomorrow.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's the new Infinito on BDC forum Bianchi Infinito CV | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------

